# Norteast meet for Sunday lunch 11 Feb



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As we have a new northeast member Neal aka redneal who owns a restaurant in Great Ayton I thought we could have a meet for Sunday lunch there on the 11 of Feb meet at 12:30 for lunch at 1:00pm price would be Â£15 per person for a 3 course lunch 
If it is not to late when we finish we could may be have a short drive after or if you are feeling fit a walk up to Cooks monument (just for you Joe :wink: )
If any one is not sure of the way we could meet at the Dolton Lodge again at about 11:30 and all drive there to gether 
Here is a link to Neals restaurant www.thecooksroom.webeden.co.uk I am sure Neal will be along soon to post the menu  
cheers Andy


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds good to me! 

Count me in! Sounds yummy and the photos on the website.... Gorgeous!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> Count me in! Sounds yummy and the photos on the website.... Gorgeous!


I would have put money on you being the first to reply :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good to me!
> ...


I'm disappointed in you  If I'm not working we'll be there as usual 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Andy

Count Judy and me in 

Joe & Judy :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > XTR said:
> ...


Andy let me know when you are working and I will change the date :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Im up for this, is it ok to bring the sprogs?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Can you pre-book the sunshine and good weather too?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Im up for this, is it ok to bring the sprogs?


I cant see it being a problem Rich I might bring my 2


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Im up for this, is it ok to bring the sprogs?
> ...


goodo, put me down, Fillet Steak Rossini if he does it, ta. :wink:


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi all great to see there is going to be plenty of intrest for the first and we hope not the last north east TT luncheon at the cooks room
please feel free to bring the kids as its a very relaxed atmosphere and we could always use the help when the washing up has to be done  
anyone who is going to come could they please let me no, at least 1 wk prior to the event so i can make sure that there is a enough seats on that perticuler day as we can get busy on a sunday.
i will provisonally set aside 20 seats which should be enough but there is more if required, so if you can all let me no that would be great.. [smiley=chef.gif]

The cookâ€™s Room Soup

Braised Ham Hock and Parsley Terrine with Home Made Pease Pudding 
And Crisp Crostini

Steamed Shetland Mussels in a White Wine Cream Sauce

Poached Pear and Warm Goats Cheese Salad with Basil Pesto and Reduced Balsamic

------------------------

Roasted Local Sirloin with Roasted Vegetables and Potatoes, Yorkshire Pudding and a Thyme and Madeira Jus

Oven Roasted Corn Fed Chicken Served with Dijon Mash and Soft Spinach with a Wild Mushroom and Pancetta Bacon Sauce

Pan Seared Sea Bass served with Home Made Chips, Mixed Salad and Fresh Lemon

Home Made Gnocchi served with and Asparagus and Blue Cheese Sauce Topped with Fresh Rocket

--------------------------

The Cookâ€™s Room Tiramisu

Creamed Rice Pudding

Hot Chocolate Fondant with Vanilla Ice Cream

Selection of Cheese and Biscuits

-------------------------

Two Course Â£12.95
Three Course Â£15.95

This was the menu that we had on last Sunday as the ala carte menu changes each week I donâ€™t know what is going to be on the menu that particular Sunday but this will give you a flavour of what to expect I hope it meets with your satisfaction
Kids eat from the same menu as adults, as I donâ€™t believe in chicken nuggets and they are more than welcome and we encourage you to bring them if need be though I can arrange for something more appropriate if necessary,it isnt a problem, that also goes for dietary requirements but please give notice, once again may I say that I look forward to meeting you all soon and if your in the area please feel free to pop in for a coffee and introduce yourselves 
All the best Neal


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds very nice [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

redneal said:


> I donâ€™t believe in chicken nuggets


Good, me either, my lads (8 and 6) favourite meal is Sunday Dinner. 8 year old doesnt even like fizzy pop, ice cream or ketchup which is wierd :?

A 'no green stuff' version of the sirloin should do em fine and u try keeping em off the cheese and biscuits!


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

Leg said:


> redneal said:
> 
> 
> > I donâ€™t believe in chicken nuggets
> ...


nice 1  good to here that ... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds fantastic.... 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Count me and Lindsey in Andy.


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

so how many so far :!:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I think you need to do a head count on the first page Andy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> I think you need to do a head count on the first page Andy.


Do people from teeside count as two then ???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Any chance of some Spam Fritters?

Joe


Headline News:

Spam fritters swing back into fashion for Veterans Month


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

you will have to ask the Geordie to bring the spam that's there local speciality  
as its all the social will give them :!: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

redneal said:


> you will have to ask the Geordie to bring the spam that's there local speciality
> as its all the social will give them :!: :lol:


I have a tin here with no label on it. I'm pretty sure it is spam. I was given it along with my demob suit, so it could be spam. I'll bring that along. Yummy, can't wait.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

redneal said:


> you will have to ask the Geordie to bring the spam that's there local speciality
> as its all the social will give them :!: :lol:


And I was going to say it years since I had spam fritters ,must have been at school :lol:


----------



## moleytt (Oct 10, 2006)

bugger born and bred in ayton but not home till wed 

hopefully i'll be back when you have another one of these


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

moleytt said:


> bugger born and bred in ayton but not home till wed
> 
> hopefully i'll be back when you have another one of these


This is not untill 11 of Feb


----------



## moleytt (Oct 10, 2006)

> moleytt wrote:
> bugger born and bred in ayton but not home till wed
> 
> hopefully i'll be back when you have another one of these
> This is not untill 11 of Feb


and my reading skills are shown once again to be second to a blind cat
  may be back then will have to check diary


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any more for this :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not long now boys and girls :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

This one Chris


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Whats happening with this Andy? Are we meeting up first? Who is going?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still on m8 I will give it another week and then check who is still going  
We can meet at the Dalton lodge and drive down to gether or meet there it is up to you m8


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like I could be off , if I am still doing the same job.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Looks like I could be off , if I am still doing the same job.


Is that a mark II crying off? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I could be off , if I am still doing the same job.
> ...


Just the opposite ,I hope. I'm covering someone else's job until the end of last year :lol: So I don't know what I'm working more than a couple of weeks in advance.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Just out of curiosity, When were you thinking of getting the car swissoled?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


March /April time or soon after


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


March would be good. I'm up for it if you want to speak to Dave.


----------



## shadyzzz (Sep 17, 2006)

might have a blast out as well if i get my car back by then !!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


Will do,spoke to him before I got the car when we were in Aviemore and mentioned the fact as soon as it got daylight I would be calling :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


might be up for swissol too if dave is in the area


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


Do I detect a north east stage of his tour brewing? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Sounds like it ,just heard back looks like a lot of bookings in the north east :wink:


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

hi all sorry Ive not been around for a while just back from holiday , and wondering just how many of you will be attending....let me no as soon as pos, so i can put the numbers in the booking diary ,
all the best Neal. :  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

OK guys so who is defo coming apart from me


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> OK guys so who is defo coming apart from me


Me and Lindsey, Cheers Andy.

Tim :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Val and I


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So thats 7 of us so far any more Joe where are you m8


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

He's too busy listening to the goons :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> He's too busy listening to the goons :lol:


 :lol: Nothing wrong with that 
I PM him he and Jude are still coming so that makes 9 of use


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I've PM'd Leg and i know RichT was talking about coming.
Didn't see any pies on the menu though Andy :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> I've PM'd Leg and i know RichT was talking about coming.
> Didn't see any pies on the menu though Andy :wink:


I PM him also he says he can not make it


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

if you require Petch's pie's please let me no and ill get you some :lol:  :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

redneal said:


> if you require Petch's pie's please let me no and ill get you some :lol:  :wink:


I do hope you are going to cordon of some private parking for the TT's Neal :wink:


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

mav696 said:


> I've PM'd Leg and i know RichT was talking about coming.
> Didn't see any pies on the menu though Andy :wink:


Hi Tim,
I can't say for definite yet as her ladyship has organised a gathering of the clan for the Saturday night.
Sometimes I think my life isn't my own :? 
Will let you know shortly
Rich


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > I've PM'd Leg and i know RichT was talking about coming.
> ...


Just tell Karry it's compulsory.


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

mav696 said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


I will try coz we spoke about this when the thread first went up and she was keen.
I do sometimes struggle with that bloody big thumb of hers on my forehead. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

RichT said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > RichT said:
> ...


Just show her whose boss I do all the time just the other day I stood my ground and told the other half that if I wanted to make the beds before I did the washing up I would and and that would be the end of it :wink: :lol:


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

I like your style Andy


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> I like your style Andy


And we've all been there


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Be a man stand up for yourself and show her who


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry had to do the washing up and empty the washing machine ,now where was I....oh yeah wears the trousers


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

mav696 said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > I like your style Andy
> ...


She didn't tell me that!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good ,,, but only if I don't have to eat Spam fritters


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Sounds good ,,, but only if I don't have to eat Spam fritters


There are no spam fritters, and even no pies!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mav696 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good ,,, but only if I don't have to eat Spam fritters
> ...


What, no pies


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

mav696 said:


> redneal said:
> 
> 
> > if you require Petch's pie's please let me no and ill get you some :lol:  :wink:
> ...


if i no how many TT'S there are going to be then i will make every effort to ensure that there is as much space in front of the restaurant as required and i will purchase some red and white tape and liberate a couple of traffic cones from somewhere..


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Dani

There are no spam fritters or pies. This is a classy do. Just be there or I wont come to yours 

Joe 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


Well, how could I possibly say no to this threat :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

redneal said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > redneal said:
> ...


Does the tape have to be red and white :wink: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

btw we are definitely coming now ,work is sorted


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> redneal said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


i thought you'd like that wallsendmag  :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> btw we are definitely coming now ,work is sorted


Your coming!!!, even though we are using red and white tape???

Should be a good day!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > btw we are definitely coming now ,work is sorted
> ...


I'll bring a black marker


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Typical geordie... wanting to grafiti the place    *hides*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Can you all see the new post


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> redneal said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


You do know now we will have to tie plenty of that tape to your bumper Andrew. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Can you all hear me  
Can you all see the new post about this meet


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Can you all hear me
> Can you all see the new post about this meet


I can't :roll: Point me to it please :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

redneal said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > redneal said:
> ...


MkII's round the corner though :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dani is now coming weather permitinc so that makes 10 of us as long as not of you on the list have changed your minds :?: 
me 2 
TT Cool 2 
XTR 1 
mav696 2 
Wallsendmag 2


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dani is now coming weather permitinc so that makes 10 of us as long as not of you on the list have changed your minds :?:
> me 2
> TT Cool 2
> XTR 1
> ...


No I'm still good.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How come we're bottom :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Val might feel upset and discriminated against for being northerners :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> No I'm still good.


Who ever told you that :wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> How come we're bottom :roll:


Newcastle supporter you should be used to that Andy :wink: :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > How come we're bottom :roll:
> ...


HAHAHA  :lol: :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > No I'm still good.
> ...


Cheers Andy!!!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> How come we're bottom :roll:


That's what happens when you get a MKII :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You know I'm not sure we want to come anymore. I might get my wife to send some PMs :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> You know I'm not sure we want to come anymore. I might get my wife to send some PMs :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You have to come. I thought you were bringing the Spam Fritters. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mav696 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Dani is now coming weather permitinc so that makes 10 of us as long as not of you on the list have changed your minds :?:
> ...





wallsendmag said:


> How come we're bottom :roll:


That's easy: because I am most important   

O.K. Andy. And, yes, *I AM *coming; I feel like a nice meal out


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

So thats 6 parking spaces needed so far Neal, which will equate to 9 parking spaces as we do like a bit of room betwen the cars :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So with Dani that makes 10 of us


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> So thats 6 parking spaces needed so far Neal, which will equate to 9 parking spaces as we do like a bit of room betwen the cars :wink:


nine and a half mines a bit wider :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> So with Dani that makes 10 of us


I may be able to persuade John to come along with his daughter


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > So thats 6 parking spaces needed so far Neal, which will equate to 9 parking spaces as we do like a bit of room betwen the cars :wink:
> ...


You bragging again Andrew.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > So thats 6 parking spaces needed so far Neal, which will equate to 9 parking spaces as we do like a bit of room betwen the cars :wink:
> ...


What you are saying you are crap at parking


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > So with Dani that makes 10 of us
> ...


Please do how old is she I am thinking about bringing my 2


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I believe she is 10 or 11 young years?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Doesn't make it easy to go in the garage :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Just let me know if they are coming Dani


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Are we meeting up beforehand?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Could do, usual place?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Could do, usual place?


May as well. I'm sure Craig and Andy will be up for it


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeh fine with me... otherwise i'll get lost


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

For peeps like myself (no sat nav), here is a multimap link to the cooks room

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... r3=&addr1=


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Could do, usual place?
> ...


How about 12/12.15 then we can have a bit of a natter, and I can see what bits I can buy off Craig if he decides to sell his TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


You only go there to buy TT bits :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


So we will meet at the Dolton Lodge again I will get ther for about 11:50


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


See you there. Do we know if John H is coming then?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not sure about John But we will be at the dalton Lodge at 11:49 :roll:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Not sure about John But we will be at the dalton Lodge at 11:49 :roll:


We might be able to make it for 11.48 :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wher is that Dalton Lodge, please? Any nearer to my part of the world :roll:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Wher is that Dalton Lodge, please? Any nearer to my part of the world :roll:


It's about 5 minutes from Andy's house. It's on the A19 just North of the Hartlepool turn off.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I've just had a PM from John H and he wants his name pencilling for 2 people.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: That was a quick PM - I was going to say I'm intending to come


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mav696 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Wher is that Dalton Lodge, please? Any nearer to my part of the world :roll:
> ...


oops .... no, that's the opposite way for me. So I shall mee to guys at ,,,, well where ever we meet


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> :lol: That was a quick PM - I was going to say I'm intending to come


Hm, that's nice John 

Perhaps we can form our own little mini cruise?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds a good idea Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So that's settled then 

Do we meet at my house for a pre-cruise coffee?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

OK, what time to get there?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> OK, what time to get there?


What about 9am'ish? We should then have plenty of time to get to the Cooksroom


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

OK should manage that


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So with John and friend :wink: that makes 12 of us


----------



## TTommy (Apr 28, 2004)

Hiya Andy,

Just noticed this thread  reading your post on main forum.......

Is this meet closed now? Or is there still spaces?

Will have to speak to the other half (married now) though when she gets in later.....

TTommy (Wayne)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTommy said:


> Hiya Andy,
> 
> Just noticed this thread  reading your post on main forum.......
> 
> ...


There is always space ,the more the merrier


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This turns out to be a fantastic meet


----------



## TTommy (Apr 28, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> This turns out to be a fantastic meet


Didnt realise my company would do that


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTommy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > This turns out to be a fantastic meet
> ...


You bringing your company as well  How many staff's that?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTommy said:


> Hiya Andy,
> 
> Just noticed this thread  reading your post on main forum.......
> 
> ...


Plenty of room m8 just let me know ASAP


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTommy said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya Andy,
> ...


I think we need a head count on cars :wink:

Where are you coming from TTommy?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

One car two heads here.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTommy said:
> ...


AKA a car count :wink:
7 cars at the moment


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I'd better bring the camera, it looks like it's going to be a good turn out


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> TTommy said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


You scared Tommy and his staff away, John :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTommy (Apr 28, 2004)

LOL 

Ive been told my wife cant make it as shes off to Dublin Sun/Mon - is there anyone else just going on there tod  I dont fancy being a gooseberry  (queue funny remarks).....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTommy said:


> LOL
> 
> Ive been told my wife cant make it as shes off to Dublin Sun/Mon - is there anyone else just going on there tod  I dont fancy being a gooseberry  (queue funny remarks).....


Ah, you're back TTommy 

No worries, you'll be fine. Loads of friendly gooseberries around


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you're worried , I'll not speak to the wife :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I had to do this: 8800 posts


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> I had to do this: 8800 posts


Far too much time on your hands :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I had to do this: 8800 posts
> ...


I couldn't agree more :lol:

Oops, it's now 8801 posts :roll:


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

hi all 
good to see there is going to be plenty of people coming to the meet should be a good day.. since the amount of cars coming is quite a considerable amount its going to be pretty hard to assign parking outside the front door of the restaurant not only will ayton be busy(which it always is on Sundays ) the parish council wont permit me to cordon off a large section of the free parking ( the old farts) :x so Ive had a great idea behind the restaurant is the library car park which wont be in use on the Sunday there is no danger of the gates being locked as there aren't any anyway  and you'll all be able to spread out and show off those lovely tt's and get some great photo's as well , i hope that this is a better solution for all of you and i look forward to meeting with you all on the day.
ill shall post this weeks Sunday lunch menu on Monday for you all to have a look at , as it will give some sort of idea of what to expect on the day and as agreed the price will be Â£12 for 2 courses and Â£15 for three course including coffee, and ill put a couple of btl's of house wine (on the house) on the table as well :wink: 
final numbers no later than Friday, so if you could let Andy no by then that would be great.
give us a call as soon as you no Andy
all the best Neal. 
Safe driving !


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

TTommy said:


> LOL
> 
> Ive been told my wife cant make it as shes off to Dublin Sun/Mon - is there anyone else just going on there tod  I dont fancy being a gooseberry  (queue funny remarks).....


I think Craig is coming by himself, and as Andrew says we won't talk to our partners


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

My mate Andy is coming with me now... so can you ensure hes added to the final numbers for dining....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> My mate Andy is coming with me now... so can you ensure hes added to the final numbers for dining....


Sorry no more Andys far too confusing :lol:


----------



## TTommy (Apr 28, 2004)

will be nice meeting u all  if its really bad weather tho I will call it a day.... dont fancy driving all the way in snow )

whats the plan of attack?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

TTommy said:


> will be nice meeting u all  if its really bad weather tho I will call it a day.... dont fancy driving all the way in snow )
> 
> whats the plan of attack?


Where abouts are you coming from? There are a few of us meeting near Hartlepool earlier on.


----------



## TTommy (Apr 28, 2004)

from Durham......... Hartlepool is on the way (kinda) - although we usually meet at Dalton?????


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

TTommy said:


> from Durham......... Hartlepool is on the way (kinda) - although we usually meet at Dalton?????


Thats the plan to meet at Dalton Lodge for about 12. So we shall see you there


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

here's a copy of last Sundays menu it will be slightly different on the 11th but it will give you a good idea of what to expect

The Cookâ€™s Room Soup

Comfit Duck and Foie Gras Terrine served with Home Made Brioche
And Fig and Apple Chutney

Steamed Shetland Mussels with a White Wine Cream Sauce

Home Made Black Pepper Gnocchi served with an Asparagus and Gorgonzola Sauce

Pan Seared King Scallops with Paris Black Potato Puree and a Squid Ink Sauce

------------------------------

Roasted Leg of Local Lamb with Roasted Vegetables, Potatoes and Braised Red Cabbage, Yorkshire Pudding and Thyme Sauce

Seafood Fishcake served with Soft Spinach, Fat Chips and a Mussel and 
Chive Butter Sauce

Pan Seared Duck Breast served with a Peach and Red Onion Pave, Braised Red Cabbage and Comfit Shallots and a Honey and Black Pepper Jus

Tagliatelle of Wild Mushroom, Artichokeâ€™s and Mascarpone Cheese served with Home Made Rosemary Focaccia

-------------------------------

Tiramisu

Hot Chocolate Fondant

Poached Pear and Rice Pudding Arancni with Caramel Sauce

Selection of Cheese and Biscuits


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

redneal said:


> here's a copy of last Sundays menu it will be slightly different on the 11th but it will give you a good idea of what to expect
> 
> The Cookâ€™s Room Soup
> 
> ...


Why is my mouth watering :roll:

I'll better start a zero calorie diet NOW :twisted: :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

redneal said:


> here's a copy of last Sundays menu it will be slightly different on the 11th but it will give you a good idea of what to expect
> 
> The Cookâ€™s Room Soup
> 
> ...


I'm struggling to choose :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Duck and Fois Gras and Fish Cakes for me please


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No spam?????


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> No spam?????


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

shall I bring a can of Spam for you :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Made the first mod to the car today ,big surprise for Sunday :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Snow plough?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> Snow plough?


Don't need one of those here :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Snow plough?
> ...


How sad  
The Pennines are white around here


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps, I can't read white on white either :lol:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

What is the final date for this event...

May be able to come and it is not miles away from us.

Karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I think it was last sunday?

It's probably best to PM readneal


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> I think it was last sunday?
> 
> It's probably best to PM readneal


Ok I will find out for definite first then.... Thankyou

Karen


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Karen

Below is my response to your PM- For some reason I can't PM you. Can everyone else except you :x :x

Really want to go but unfortunately we can't. 
We have my son, Benjamin this weekend and he lives in Manchester so Sunday would be a really long day for him to be in the back of the TT up to the NorthEast and then over to Manchester to drop him back off and for Karry in her condition.

I will be at your place tomorrow to collect my old exhaust if that's OK.

See you soon

Rich


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> Below is my response to your PM- For some reason I can't PM you. Can everyone else except you :x :x
> 
> ...


Hey Rich, Stop Hijacking our thread :evil: 
:wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Made the first mod to the car today ,big surprise for Sunday :roll:


Would it be a kerbed wheel ? :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Made the first mod to the car today ,big surprise for Sunday :roll:
> ...


Thats not nice and no :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Sorry.  You want to see the state of ours as Lindsey has been trying to find out which is harder. Concrete or Alloy? Concrete or Bumper?
Concrete or Wing?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


Nice


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


It's not as bad as it sounds but you still need to say something to her when you see her :wink:


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

mav696 said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Karen
> ...


Sorry Tim
Bloody PM doesn't work :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

She hasn't been driving tanks has she?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> She hasn't been driving tanks has she?


I dare you to ask her on Sunday


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Everyone excited? hehe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

XTR said:


> Everyone excited? hehe


Not excited, but looking fw to it all the same


----------



## TTommy (Apr 28, 2004)

Meeting at 12? See you there


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

So how was it?
Gutted we couldn't be there?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats about all the pics i got.... I didnt take many


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great day out, fabulous food


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A fantastic meet 

Thanks to Neal for opening up the Cook's Room to all the TT nutters. I don't know about the rest of you but I for one have enjoyed every bite [smiley=chef.gif] 
If it wasn't so far I'd be a regular 8)


----------



## TTommy (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes a good meet....... really enjoyed the food........ and nice meeting up with you all again


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice to see you...to see you nice 

Thoroughly enjoyed it, nice food, nice company. Looking forward to a few cruises in the Spring/Summer.

Joe & Judy


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thoroughly enjoyed it! Nice to see everyone again 

TT Heroes:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Just a quick thank you to Neal for a fantastic meal and to Andy for organising it. It was great to see you all again I'm just sorry Lindsey and I had to go so quickly.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Andy -- Yellow TT... i'll get that review done next week.... im off work for the next few days but i wont have time to start it until the start of next week.  hope thats ok.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good man  Craig how are your hoses coming along :?: glad you all had a good time


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

My mate andy lives near the bloke so he is going to drop them off. Hes the guy that came with me when we had the TT cruise through the hills.

Cant wait to get the engine bay finished. I want a spare inlet manifold though  gonna hunt ebay for one.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> My mate andy lives near the bloke so he is going to drop them off. Hes the guy that came with me when we had the TT cruise through the hills.
> 
> Cant wait to get the engine bay finished. I want a spare inlet manifold though  gonna hunt ebay for one.


That won't get the house bought :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > My mate andy lives near the bloke so he is going to drop them off. Hes the guy that came with me when we had the TT cruise through the hills.
> ...


shhhh; most important things first :wink:


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi all been really busy at the restaurant lately hence the reason for my late response , would like to thank all the TT nutters for making the trip to great ayton and for all the kind words, much appreciated.  
Evan from you wallsendmag :wink:   Thanks for the pm.
hope it wont be the last time and if anyone is passing call in and say hi..... :wink:


----------

